# Dog Food Advisor Thu 1/28/2021 11:59 AM



## daveomak.fs (Jan 28, 2021)

Dog Food Advisor

Thu 1/28/2021 11:59 AM












​


 
Dear Fellow Dog Lover, 

You're getting this email because you signed up on our website and asked to be notified. If you no longer wish to receive these emails, please click the "unsubscribe" link at the bottom of this message.

Midwestern Pet Food has *updated* its recent *recall* of *multiple brands* of dog and cat food... due to *deadly *levels of *aflatoxin*. 

As of January 21, the FDA is aware of more than *110 deaths* and *210 illnesses* in pets who consumed the defective food.

The new report indicates the contaminated products were distributed in *35 other countries*... including the *United States*.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 28, 2021)

Dogfoodadvisor.com is my go-to resource for my four-legged, fur covered children.....


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 28, 2021)

Kinda handy now that the FDA has approved pet food and people food in the same plant. Sheez.


----------

